# I like knowing where people live.



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

About 30km north of Montreal, in the Lower Laurentiens...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Online







 

Physical reality.....Glorious Mississauga with Mayor of All the World Hurricane Hazel.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hazel _ROCKS!_

I think it's neat to see the far-flung locales where some of our citizens reside in the dirty, smelly physical dimension. LOL! That reminds me of Agent Smith in the first Matrix: "It's the smell (of the Matrix), and i cannot help but feel infected by it."

Actually, as tough as it can at times be using a Mac in The Big Smoke, I wonder how difficult it is in the hinterlands or even smaller cities of Canada. You have my support, remote citizens!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Which part of *Shangri-La* didn't you understand?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Humbertown is Shangri-La??!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Humbertown is Shangri-La??!


i longer reside in the polluted confines of hawg-town although i do keep an office there

i am converting my summer home into a full time residence
my only regret is that i didn't do this 5 years earlier
golf twice a week, sailing, fresh air and water, slower pace of life, friendly neighbours
i have only heard a police siren once in the past 4 months
hence, *Shangri-La*


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I like knowing where people live.

For all of those members that don't list where they are from in the profile just give me a little something to go on, at least a province, or even pick a city close to you.

That is all. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

word.

Thost people seem really sneaky and secretive to me


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Calgary, for exactly 3 weeks as of today.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> i am converting my summer home into a full time residence


Hey, that's great man. Good for you


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Born in Toronto, brought up in Toronto, live and work in Toronto. I like my city.

I spent a few Toronto-deprived years going to school in Kitchener-Waterloo. Strange town--a cabbie described it best as a big city that thinks of itself like a small town. I'd walk down the street and total strangers would smile and say hello. Made me jumpy. Why are total strangers smiling and talking to me? What are they up to? 

I'm told that some people desire this, I like my strangers cold and distant, thank you very much.









Actually, my neighbourhood is rather KW-like in its friendliness. It's still rather disconcerting, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I felt the West Coast didn't have enough representation in this thread so here I am.

I'm currently in Victoria but soon will be living on the Burnaby/Vancouver boundary, living with my fiancé Kuni who rarely posts here any more.

Prior to this stint in Victoria I was in New Zealand. I love Canada but I wouldn't hesitate to live in the land of the kiwis for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Burnaby, it's listed at the bottom of every one of my posts, too.

I've lived here on the west coast for my entire life. Woo!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Born and raised in New York City. I have been living here in St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador since July,25th, 1977. I live in the center of St.John's, but am only apx. 15km from Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Quorn, UK -> York, UK -> Dundee, UK -> San Diego, USA -> London, UK -> Don Mills, Toronto

Have finally outrun them.....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey Sonal, I live in K-Town.









I like that... should be a slogan for the place. Big time city, small town friendliness. Needs work but it's kind of catchy.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Well, since I've been a member of ehMac, I have lived in Guelph Ontario; Prince George, BC; Kamloops, BC; North Vancouver, BC; and I've just moved to Cranbrook, BC.

James


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Like what, are you The Fugitive or something?


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

I'll pitch in here,

live just north of Brampton ON and have lived here for almost my whole life.

Lived a short time in Golden BC and can safely say that it is my shangri-la. The west is the best. Other than the nasty milk. Whats up with no bagged milk?


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

lets see...
mississauga
toronto
london (ontario)
orangeville
markham
toronto

I think thats it...


----------



## imgmkr (Jul 6, 2004)

currently located @
Willowdale, Toronto.

Seoul, Korea> 
Toronto>
New York, NY>
Toronto>
Seoul, Korea>
Toronto>
some time next year in BC perhaps


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

james_squared wrote:


> I've just moved to Cranbrook, BC.


Welcome to the East Kootenay! That make four ehMacers in Cranbrook. If I can help you in any way - send me an email or private message.

zigzagry queried: 


> Whats up with no bagged milk?


All western milk starts out in a bag. Where do easterners get theirs?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Are we listing where we have lived in the past? Or where we live _NOW_ ?

My list of previous home bases is rather lengthy....so I'll just give you the highlights:

Calgary, Alberta
Victoria, BC
Vancouver, BC
Houston, Texas
Billings, Montana
Dickinson, North Dakota
Houma, Louisiana
Los Angeles, California
Guatemala City, Guatemala
Bogota, Columbia
San Fernando, Trinidad
Maracaibo, Venezuela
Quito, Ecuador
Camaguey, Cuba
and Rio de Janeiro, Brasil
(_ahhhh_...Rio....who could EVER forget Rio? But, I digress)

I currently live in Canada's most favorable climate, on what is arguably Canada's most desireable Island Paradise...Salt Spring Island. Heaven on earth.   

Just like it says below every one of my posts.

And we have been having SUCH an outstanding run of fabulous summer weather that I have been far too busy to spend any time here at ehmac.

Fear not...I'll be back here in force, once the long hot summer days are finally over. Probably sometime in October, according to the weatherman.  

Life is tough in paradise.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I think my posts say I live out west in the city where to the west you see the Rockies, and the east you see a million miles of prairie.

I remember this. PB was kind enough to make it, but it tended to lapse into obscurity quite quickly.


----------



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2004)

Born in Winnipeg, moved to Carleton Place when I was eight. I still live there (though in my own apartment now), but my posts all say Ottawa because I figure most people here would have no clue where CP is. 

I'd love to live in Japan for a year. It would be different, crazy and fun. I'd also love to quit my job, buy a PowerBook, and just drive west in a van or a pickup truck. Unfortunately, right now I kind of need my job to pay for things like living expenses and my Mac-accessorizing bug.

And for the record, I buy my milk in a jug (the kind with the 25¢ deposit that you return when it's empty) from Becker's.









- Hooch


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hooch....

Buy that Powerbook and strike out toward the west. You'll be glad you did.

This is where the real opportunities lie. And THIS is where the real money is.

Check the real estate prices out here. Highest in Canada, by far. THEN check and see how fast those properties sell, once they hit the market.

Usually within a day or two.

We are growing MUCH faster than the rest of Canada and are creating the lion's share of the new jobs in this country. Good paying jobs, by the way.

They must be well-paid. People out here (tens of thousands of people every year) seem to be able to afford to pay a half a million dollars for a smallish detached home....and one expects that these very same people can probably also find some space in their budget for even the most expensive Apple goodies. Without even twitching an eyebrow.

Gee..do ya think?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm on the humber down by the lake.

the dismal whether we've been having here the last 4 months has me dreaming about moving california. i could live in a trailer in the desert....

port elgin (too young to remember)
tara (barely remember)
owen sound (until grade 7)
peterborough (until completion of OACs [ontario's old grade 13])
oakville (college at Sheridan. very pedestrian unfriendly. snooty town.)
whitby (i don't know what the hell i was doing there. got the hell our real quick though)
toronto (lived in parkdale for a year. there's a hooker or crack addict on every corner. lots of character. lived with hardcore punks that i'd met in peterborough.)
etobicoke (past three years. it's nice down by the lake. i'm never harassed by street bums and i can hop on the ttc to see shows downtown.)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

TroutMaskReplica...

You certainly don't have to move down to the USA to take advantage of bright blue skies and long hot days.

We got em out here! In spades!

And no muggy humidity, no mosquitos and NO blackflies, either. No snow in the winter, either. Plus lots of jobs and a bright future.

That might be why so many Californians are moving up here right now. I kid you NOT. They're thick on the ground in this area. So are Ontarians. And Albertans. And Iowans and Georgians and Texans and even people from Florida, fer goshsakes.

Two days of rain since early June, out here. I think I saw a cloud in the sky a few weeks back(...but it was probably the contrail from a jet loaded with refugees from the rest of north America.)

The weather people are telling us that our normally long summer will be even longer this year. It may stretch well into october. It was like that the year before. And the year before THAT, as well.

I've been practically living on the yacht lately. When it's this hot and sunny, for weeks on end, the ocean breeze is a godsend. And the fishing is GREAT these days!


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

WInnipeg (Go Bombers Go!)
Thunder Bay
North Bay
Kasane, Botswana
Aylmer, PQ
Winnipeg (Go Bombers Go!)
Barrie
North Bay


----------



## oatmeal (Apr 20, 2004)

Waterloo, ON (8 months out of the year) and Amsterdam, NL for the remainder .. Proost!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Calgary, Alberta
> Victoria, BC
> Vancouver, BC
> Houston, Texas
> ...


et al

Get out of town by sundown comes to mind.........


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

i live in toronto's parkdale and it's better than salt spring island.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LMAO!
























Boy I sure am enjoying these digs! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Oatmeal, Apple Canada sent a small part of my iBook order to Amsterdam, NL instead of St.John's, NL (as in Newfoundland and Labrador). Luckily, the iBook came to me here in St.John's, and the backordered piece was shipped later "across the pond".


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

> Lived a short time in Golden BC


Hello,

Golden is probably the most picturesque community in all of Canada. I have family there and, if there were more opportunities for me, I would definitely consider making Golden home.

James


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*i live in toronto's parkdale and it's better than salt spring island.*

The joke aside, I lived in Parkdale for some years and this is my synopsis "Parkdale - can't find a haystack in all the needles."

One day when returning from grocery shopping I saw a squirrel which someone spraypainted fluorescent orange and I knew that it was time for me to leave.

Not that Nether York is a cheery place to live in, but so far the squirrels are not yet Day-Glo.

iG/<


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i came to think of parkdale as a carnival of lost souls. it was either leave or be driven mad.

my neighbor would walk up and down my street for hours on end, picking up cigarette butts and putting them in the waist band of his track pants. he had shaved his eyebrows and then drawn them back on with a mascara pencil.

his room mate would poke the same spot on the ground over and over with a walking stick literally all day long.

there are several mental hospitals in the area and i swear to god the crazies outnumber the normal people by about 7 to 1 on any given day.

a friend of mine swore he saw a homeless crazy lady put a dead squirrel in her mouth....

i went to look at an apartment once and the landlady (who looked like she was in her nineties, had an oxygen machine and was chain smoking despite the fact that she obviously had emphysema) let me in. there were hundreds of mouse turds in the pantry and the place reeked of animal urine. for some reason there was cheerios all over the carpet and they would crunch underfoot. the landlady was oblivious. she wanted to show me the bedroom but the door was closed. she knocked on the door - a man exclaimed 'don't come in!' but she opened the door anyway. and there was a naked crazy biker dude on the bed who grimaced in pain as the light struck his eyes. 'get the f#@k out!' he shouted. and i did.

that's when i started to look outside of parkdale for an apartment, even though it meant i would have to commute to work...

[ August 19, 2004, 04:51 PM: Message edited by: TroutMaskReplica ]


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Ottawa -> Winnipeg -> Ottawa

Just like a boomerang.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Careful, MacDoc. Macnutt might drag-race over on his yacht and drop a palette of spring water on yer ass.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL!!! THAT'S THE BEST ONE YET!!!!
lmao:















Way to go Macaholic!!! :


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Alright. I may as well pitch in...

Victoria, BC - Gordon Head
Simi Valley, CA (outside of LA)
Toronto, ON - Bloor
Victoria, BC - Triangle Mountain
Victoria, BC - Gordon Head
Vancouver, BC - UBC
Seattle, WA - Pike Place Market area
Vancouver, WA - Dunbar/Point Grey
> next? -Spain hopefully...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thank you thank you, ladies and germs!! I'm here all week! try the veal here; it's great!

Alright. my story is kinda boring:

Born Edmundston NB, 1961
Jane & Finch in T.O. from 1964 to '79
High Park from in T.O. 79-82
Rabat, Morrocco for nine months teaching
back to canada and Hunstville Ontario for eight years until around 1990, then back in Toronto since then.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Northumberland, England
Yorkshire, England
Taranaki, New Zealand
Yorkshire again,
Toronto, Canada
Yorkshire again,
Penetanguishene, Ontario, Canada
Barrie, Ontario, Canada.
Hope to end up in Amsterdam where all good hippies go to die! (and never to set foot in Toronto again unless I absolutely have to - i.e. going to the airport)


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Warsaw -> Moscow -> Warsaw -> Kiev -> Warsaw -> Praha -> Warsaw -> Berlin -> Hamburg -> Warsaw -> Scarborough -> Parkdale -> Vancouver -> Nether York...

Hopefully no more Warsaw...  

But given the opportunity I'd move to Praha or Vancouver at once.

iG/<


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

frist of all, there are no boring stories here (Macoholic), only boring posts. yours is not one of them, imho.

iGeek: like that eastern-euro/parkdale thing. my mom was born in Zaporozhye, grew up in Kiev. i would love to hit some camera stores around there now...zorki, kiev, zenit, lomo, maybe the odd german model--who knows?

pam: i would like to reiterate: will you consider marriage? you are fun!

speed boats 'n macnutt-->find macnutt!: http://members.shaw.ca/glurt/f/combers/Beach-1.jpg


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LMAO!!!





































Is it bad that i'm getting so many laughs at MacNutt's expense?

Oh well..!! LOL!!

Librarian, you make me blush









But if Canada ever legalizes polygamy, and you can afford my expensive mac habits, then SURE hop on board!

EDIT: umm. I think that "hop on board" comment might be taken the wrong way....I meant...uumm...well....or forget it. You all know what I mean...


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

relax, pam, it's cool.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I think you are probably right, Kami. You can't hardly swing a dead chipmunk around here without hitting a recently displaced Ontarian these days. We're knee-deep in the MoFo's right now!

Tell you what...all of you easterners just forget everything I've previously said about this west coast paradise. It was all a big lie.

Actually it rains constantly and there is NO work. The political climate is stridently anti-business and the social infrastructure is crumbling even faster than the roads and bridges. We have constant earthquakes and our giant bloodsucking mosquitos have been known to carry off the weak and infirm. They're so big they even show up on radar sometimes. Our collective western future is bleak. People are fleeing from the place in droves.

Honest.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks for clarifying things for the rest of Canada, Macnutt. I feel better now


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No problem. Anytime.

But I seriously doubt if it will do much to stem the vast flood of refugees from Eastern Canada that we are currently dealing with out here.

Maybe we westerners could all get together and take out a large ad in the Toronto newspapers or something. Big bold black type saying "DON'T COME! IT'S HORRIBLE OUT HERE!!"

Or..compassion be damned...maybe we could get our local government to repeal that new bylaw that allows people with Ontario plates to park in the Handicapped zones for the first thirty days after they move to BC.

Ya think that would do it?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Macnutt:
Water concerns in Paradise?

You wrote previously: "Two days of rain since early June, out here. I think I saw a cloud in the sky a few weeks back."
and:
"The weather people are telling us that our normally long summer will be even longer this year. It may stretch well into october. It was like that the year before. And the year before THAT, as well."

Not meaning to spoil your sense of paradise BUT, where does your fresh water come from? At what price? I think I saw you writing about your own private well on your property, but what about other SS Islanders? I remember being on Pender Island summer of 1994 at a lovely B&B on the only fresh water lake on the island. Hottest weather in years, could go paddling on the lake but NO swimming as it was the only source of fresh water. But watering the lawn and garden WAS allowed


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

ian said:


> Like a miniature Parkdale by the sounds of it...


yup. it certainly does. glad you saw the light and moved to S. Etobicoke, like moi. i go running by the lake about every other morning. don't think i could have done that in parkdale without getting accosted by street bums....

it's beautiful out here. we're surrounded by massive pine trees that isolate us from the harsh sounds of the city. there's also barely any traffic as the miandering (sp?) humber and the many culs de sac make the area unpalatable in the extreme for through traffic.

now if only the sun would come out....


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macnutt, you should take some pictures and post them here. i'd be very interested to see what all the fuss is about. i'm imagining something like the dukes of hazzard....


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

man, you guys sound like you've only read about parkdale in the tabloids. i live in a beautiful house surrounded by lush greenery, i know all of my neighbours on a first name basis for four houses around, i eat the best west indies food in the city, i bike on the waterfront.

but oooh...wait...here comes a BUM! a WIERDO! gotta go! he might want to HURT ME!!!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

aaahhh Parkdale!
My wife's parents bought a large house there that is converted to apartments. We spent a year living there in one of the apartments and loved it. The, shall we say, more "reality challenged" people in the area were of constant amusement to us (and I mean that in a nice way, I am in no way making fun) and I for one never felt threatened in that area. Two of the greatest Roti shops were 5 mins from us - Bacchus and Island Foods. We still make regular trips over (we had our wedding rings made by a woman at "Made You Look" jewellery store on Queen) for Roti's

OK...my story,

Stevenage, England
Knebworth (yes, home of big rock concerts!), England
Leicester, England
Knebworth again
Etobicoke, Toronto (Feb' 2001)
Danforth, Toronto
Little Jamaica, Toronto
Parkdale, Toronto
'Upper' Beaches, Toronto......settled down with wife, dog and 2 cats


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

It kinda sounds like Commercial or Main in Vancouver....a lot of culture but a little rough around the edges?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I spent a short period of time living above a store on Queen St W. (across from Fulworths). I had to leave my car unlocked at night as to avoid the weekly window smashing. It's ok if you like the smell of pee...

The Beach(es) born and raised
Montreal in the mid eighties
Quebec City when the earthquake hit
Huron Street during University
Major street shortly thereafter
Parkdale
Beach(es) again 
Riverdale - LOVE Riverdale


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*Two of the greatest Roti shops were 5 mins from us - Bacchus and Island Foods. *

Here's something I totally neglected to say, and thanks to Loafer for reminding me. Bacchus food saved my life and sanity on numerous occasions.

Their rotis, mmmmmmm...

A beacon of civilization, and the proprietor is a nice guy to boot.

Living very close to the library was also helpful.


I suppose the Parkdale experience depended on where exactly one lived and in what circumstances, or how easily one is disturbed by a daily barrage of human misery.

There ARE people in quiet, isolated corners who manage to live a relatively blissful and undisturbed life thereabouts. Unfortunately, it didn't turn out that way for me. If I continued to live there, I'd absorb the insanity like a sponge. I'm just mildly depressed in Nether York, in Parkdale I'd end up as one of the schizophrenics.










Pamela.... No.... not much culture, but quite a few rough edges...


iG/<

[ August 20, 2004, 01:57 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

librarian, there are some nice pockets of parkdale and no i actually lived there, didn't read about it in the tabloids.

i acknowledge the reality challenged are harmless, my point was that it weighed on my spirits to be constantly (and i do mean constantly) harassed for money.

there are some really cool places to eat that one might not find in other areas of the city and some really cool bars and venues that i still go to, as i still have friends living in that area. all in all it's a great place aside from the nutters. i couldn't handle them personally. we were at king and dufferin which is arguably the worst part of parkdale for that.

pamela, one of my room mates had been to the seedy part of vancouver and said parkdale reminded him of that.

i've noticed lately that the 'gentrification' (condos, starbucks etc) of that particular area of parkdale is well under way. not sure if that's a good thing - as the property values and rents in the area go up a lot of the cool hole in the wall places are going to disappear. i see a lot more of the starbucks-like places springing up in what were once unlikely locations.

edit: igeek and i must have been writing our replies at the same time. the duplications were not intentional...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

phew


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Lotsa south Etobicoke folk! I'm at Islington and The Queensway







We should get together sometime for a big fat breakfast at Sizzling Jaks sometime (Queensway, across from the new Canadian Tire). Their cantankerous waitresses serve up a hearty breakfast (their sausages are dreamy).


----------



## Ian Barlow (Jan 30, 2004)

Lots of travellers here i see!

As for me,
born in Detroit Rock City (5yrs)
then moved to Ann Arbor, Michigan (2yrs)
then moved to Munich Germany (3yrs)
then moved back to Ann Arbor (5yrs)
then moved back to Munich (3yrs)
then moved to Burlington, Vermont (iyr)
then moved to Huntsville, Ontario (2yrs)
then moved to Barrie (3yrs)

and I'm now down by the water in Etobicoke. I love it down here so far, the trees are huge, I could throw a rock and hit the lake from my apartment, and it's a nice quiet neighborhood. It's actually quite a bit nicer than when I was living in downtown Barrie, which was pretty scummy. I lived on the main drag where all the bars were, so every morning on my way to work or school I would walk by all the bar owners who were pressure hosing the puke off the sidewalks. Yum. Among all the street weirdos we also had a pair of cigarette butt picker uppers, a really old tall thin man with sunken eyes and a really short fat reptilian woman, they would trundle up and down dunlop street day in and day out picking up cigarettes and saving them for later, I presume. Barrie was a weird place. Like a miniature Parkdale by the sounds of it...


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

HHHmmmm.....I feel anothere thread coming on......decent places to eat!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> speed boats 'n macnutt-->find macnutt


LMFAO! It aint the guy with the mustache! (Bruno Gerussi, may he rest in peace)


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Macnutt, you must stop telling people about beautiful BC. We don't want everyone to move to BC, much less move to Saltspring Island (unless of course this a convenient way to increase sales  )

Me:
Vancouver, BC (born and raised)
New Westminster, BC
Delta, BC


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually I DO have a mustache. But I look nothing like the dearly departed Mr. Gerruci. Or Relic, for that matter.

And I have a bigger boat, too.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I know it is for a legit purpose, but the heading just sounds so funny. Something along the lines of; "Yes I seem to have lost my credit card, could you read me the numbers on yours please so I know it's not there? Thank you ever so much, and the expiry date and verifying number?" "No, I'm afraid that's not mine, thank you so much for your time, of course I didn't write those numbers down. Have a splendid evening."  

Sorry,

Calgary then a quick stop over in Brookes, back to Calgary. Over to Red Deer then back to Calgary. Way down to Toronto, High Park, then up to Bay and Bloor. Out to Oakville, then over to Burlington, back to Toronto. Out to Calgary again, then back to Toronto. Finally stopped in Guelph where someone stole my bike and I'm stuck now..







Think I'll stay here I like my Gov. job...Ooops!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Enough about Hogtown, already. If Toronto is the "Center of the Known Universe"...then why are so many of the best and brightest fleeing from the place in such large numbers?

As to the question of water out here on the sun-drenched west coast...

I do NOT have a "well" on my acreage. I have a mountain in my back yard. Literally. You could hit it with a well-thrown frisbee from my back deck. 

900 feet up the side of that steep hunk of rock, there is a spring that flows like a firehose, all year round. Icy cold and 100 times purer than Evian. Right out of the living rock.

THAT is where I get all my water from. That is the "source" for my bottled water company. We pipe it all the way down to the bottling facility next to the main house.

Even with the two seperate residences, the farm, the large commercial greenhouse, a palatial guest suite, and a thriving bottled water business...we STILL only use about ten per cent of the water the spring produces each day.

The rest flows into two large ponds. And the bullfrogs and dragonflies absolutely love it. So do the deer and raccoons, who are daily vistitors.

My place is lush and green. So is most of the rest of this island paradise. It's that way all year round. Evergreen forests never seem to show the signs of distress that the hardwoods do. Most of our Maples are showing brown leaves right now. But they are a tiny minority of the trees in the dense forest that surrounds my acreage.

This whole island is green and lovely..and as hot as the Bahamas, right now. Which is probably why the whole world has shown up to enjoy the truly fine summer we're having.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Lasalle QC
Pincourt QC
StJohn's NL (east end)
Where the air is as pure as Macnutt's spring water.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I work in Etobicoke, right on the Kingsway







. My boss used to work at Parkdale recreation centre. I went down there once and it was crazy, no pun intended (I used to be scared of Toronto before I went to school there). I live in Brampton, have lived here all my life. It is quiet. I dont like Toronto too much, I find it too busy. I have worked, and went to school in Toronto but I dont think I would live there, that is unless my wife goes to Med school in Toronto then we may move there.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ya know, with all this beauty, splendor and (unabashed) opulence Macnutt BOASTS of on his island over there, I wanted to find a picture of him and this idyllic world he lives in.

I found one:










And we all thought Herve Villechaize killed himself. It seems that Macnutt in fact BOUGHT the little man!











Dance, MiniMacnutt. DANCE!

[ August 21, 2004, 10:35 AM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I think it's time some westerners chimed in regarding their thoughts on Salt Spring Island.

I'll let someone else go first. I don't want to have *all* the fun


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually, Salt Spring Island looks absolutely beautiful and I would probably love to live there (it would be fun to razz Macnutt at the supermarket checkout). But REALLY, this thread is supposed to be about _quantifying_ where we all have lived; not getting into a pissing contest _QUALIFYING_ where we all live. Right? No one said Toronto is the "Center of the Known Universe" (or tried to diss Salt Spring Island), and it's perfectly logical that large urban centers will possess a greater number of Mac users than rural areas -- and more of those Mac users will be members here.

But Macnutt -- being Macnutt -- reduces the thread down to it being a showcase for how _lovely_ *he* is, or making sure we all know how different he thinks he is from us.

Well, he IS different from us; he's immature, disruptive, ostentatious and a braggart -- all powered by a raging ego.

Macnutt, get on your fricking yacht and sail to Greece. Olympic security forces there found your stolen high-horse.

(did I forget anything?)

[ August 21, 2004, 12:06 PM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

phew! Nope! I think you got it all!  

I'm glad someone else got around to doing it. I was ready to EXPLODE! And I might not have been able to put it so elequantly


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*(did I forget anything?)
*

Ya forgat tae make disparaging comments abat Nutt's all powerful McAncestry.










iG/<


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Er... forgive me for ostentatiously flaunting my mastery of OS X's spell-checker, but that should be "eloquently".

"Mac ancestry", eh? Well, I shouldn't hog ALL the fun, iGeek. Have at it, man!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

*Two of the greatest Roti shops were 5 mins from us - Bacchus and Island Foods.*

Yeah, Bacchus, - - MAN, them rotis was good! I must have eaten my weight in them. One of the few things that I miss about living in Toronto. And they delivered. You can't get good rotis (as far as I know) in Vancouver and certainly not in the Gulf Islands.

My travels took me from my hometown, Hamilton 
=> Toronto 
=> Vancouver 
=> Toronto again 
=> back to Vancouver 
=> 1 year travelling Europe and Morocco 
=> better part of a year travelling in Mexico 
=> Vancouver again 
=> San Francisco 
=> Near Carmel Valley, California 
=> Marin County, California 
=> back to Vancouver 
=> 4 summers in a row working in Toronto and living in Parkdale, near Bacchus 
=> Vancouver 
=> moved to the Gulf Islands 5 1/2 years ago, still work a bit in Vancouver. Here, I hope to stay, for a long time.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

GA, try Banana Leaf Restaurant on Broadway. Spectac.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> I remember this. PB was kind enough to make it, but it tended to lapse into obscurity quite quickly.


That is EXACTLY what I wanted to see! The mayor should have a link to that page in the registration form (as an option). it would be cool to see ALL of us "pinned".


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Macnutt! You got some new neighbours moving in!

http://www.vastu.ca/salt_spring_island.htm

Perfect for a right-winger like you


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*You got some new neighbours moving in!*

""The [Maharishi Sthapatya Veda] house is a technique of consciousness. It's a consciousness-purifying technique. You feel like you're living inside a technique."

Yeeep, that about sums it up.

I gotta go an' refine an' purify my technique of livin' inside the technique.

I got the pure path crystalline couch tech down pat, now to work on the rest of it...

iG/<


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! If Macnutt can be (fake being) cival enough to get the Maharishi to bless his spring he'll make a killing!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We aleady have all sorts of neigbors like that around here. There is the Salt Spring Center and a Bhuddist retreat up on Mt Tuam. It's a rather diversified population on this little rock in the Pacific..  

The link that you provided uses a standard shot of Fulford valley as seen from the peak of Mt. Maxwell (a popular vanrage spot for touristas). The top photo is the one I'm talking about. And it actually shows my acreage over to the right. Or a part of it.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

SSI is a beautiful place, but Macnutt tends to over-sell it, to say the least. So do many others. As an islander, I don't really like all the "head to SSI" crap that's been going on the last few years. The quiet island paradise is becoming a noisy snob-filled getaway.

*it would be cool to see ALL of us "pinned".*

Unless someone is willing to pay for it, the map only supports 100 entries.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

It's going to be hard not to offend someone here, but here goes...

Having grown up an "Island Girl" I am quite familiar with all of the islands as well as island culture. The first thing you have to understand is that the experience of looking _out_ from the islands is _basically_ the same (regarding hiking, kayaking etc...)...freakin' spectacular. As a basic region (if you can call it that) it's just out of this world, and the experience of island hopping is better than just experiencing one...that's why it's almost impossible to actually pick a favourite.

BUT, if I _had_ to rate worst of the islands, I'm sorry to say, Salt Spring is close to the bottom of my list (regardless of the fact that I have some fond memories that should taint my evaluation to be more positive). The only places I find worse (if you can even say that) would be places on the main island such as the Duncan's, Nanaimo's, Campbell River's, etc...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> SSI is a beautiful place, but Macnutt tends to over-sell it, to say the least.


Well, at least he's consistent.



> I don't really like all the "head to SSI" crap that's been going on the last few years. The quiet island paradise is becoming a noisy snob-filled getaway.


And therein lies the irony. The more people go to such places looking for that idyllic experience, the more illusory it becomes. We've got the same problem in Ontario's Muskoka region.



> it would be cool to see ALL of us "pinned".





> Unless someone is willing to pay for it, the map only supports 100 entries.


How much is it? Maybe Macnutt and I will go halfers on it


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> But REALLY, this thread is supposed to be about quantifying where we all have lived; not getting into a pissing contest QUALIFYING where we all live.


another thread ruined by nonsensical babblings of the nutt! 

posterboy, have you met macnutt? is he as blustery in real life?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> posterboy, have you met macnutt? is he as blustery in real life?


Does he think as deeply as his avatar suggests? Can you use your lazer vision to drill a wee hole right in the middle of that forehead -- and straight out the other end? That just might slow him up enough and I'll put TMR on my Mac and drive him out there so he can *CLANG AND CLUNK* him to death!  

(J/King, everybody. Posterboy, leave Macbutt's head alone)

[ August 22, 2004, 10:13 AM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

*THAT* is some funny [email protected]#t!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, there was an article in last week's Maclean's about SSI.

The summary of the article came down to how SSI's changing climate in the last 30 years has shifted from a more island atmosphere to an exclusive overly expensive getaway, with mostly seasonal owners. The author also writes about his memories of SSI back in the late 70s and early 80s and compares it to now, (sky was pure black back then, now there is noticeable amounts of reflected light for example).

A pretty good read, though I'm not sure if it's available on their web site or not.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

All the Gulf Islands in BC, including Salt Spring, which is the largest and most populated, are facing huge development pressures right now, especially since the price of real estate has soared recently. Salt Spring actually has traffic jams and parking problems in Ganges (Salt Spring's village) during the height of the tourist season, unheard of in the other Gulf Islands.

Where I live, the community is currently in a battle with a developer who is planning on eviscerating the Islands Trust zoning bylaws, with help from some of the more development-minded, elected Trustees, to create time-share condos. These proposed condos and the attached resort development are being put into an area that already has water supply issues and is crammed with cottages on small lots.

While I am not against development and believe that it is inevitable, it needs to be done in a way that preserves the ecological sustainability of the area and benefits the community that it is part of. We need a model for development that includes the community in the decisions and takes a slower and sustainable approach. The current model for development is log, pave, build, sell and move on to destroy some other place with those multi-million dollar profits. What they leave in their wake only degrades what is one Canada's most beautiful places. As Joni said, "They pave paradise ... "


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I grew up on Salt Spring Island. Proud graduate of the Gulf Islands Secondary School and couldn't wait to leave the stagnant island life by grade 12. Not much to do for young people past 9 pm on a non-summer weekend.

The island is a beautiful place to visit. I loved growing up there. Now it's becoming very exclusive and expensive. My parents are planning on leaving eventually. They want access to more ammenities and eateries. Plus between gas and ferry costs they'd be stretching their retirement dollars.

The increasing population and tourism puts a strain on the small island particularly in the summer. Ganges has only one main road leading into it when coming from Fulford (where the Victoria ferry lands) and creates a bottle-neck effect on busy days. Eck!  

For the stalker who wants to know where I live here's the summary from past to present:
- Salt Spring Island
- Victoria
- New Zealand (Christchurch and Nelson mainly)
- Victoria
- Metrotown area, Burnaby (as of Sept. 1)

[ August 22, 2004, 10:20 PM: Message edited by: Cynical Critic ]


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

.....so anyway, Parkdale, that's one crazy place!

Toronto!, Toronto!, Toronto!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

> Having grown up an "Island Girl" I am quite familiar with...


mmmmm.... Island Girls.....

Sorry, having grown up in central BC, my friend and I developed a thing for Island Girls... must be something in the water down there!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> mmmmm.... Island Girls.....


Mmmmm.... alright. They're GREAT on a bun. Aren't they?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I am not saying a thing because I'll get in trouble...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm thinking that you WILL be, once Pamela reads this last little exchange. 









(I sense another "explosion" in the offing...)


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> Mmmmm.... alright. They're GREAT on a bun. Aren't they?


I can think of, oh....half a dozen replies to that, unfortunately it may bring about the end of my visits to the ehmac board.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh come on Gretchen...have at it!

(this could be fun)


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I would hate to post something that may be offensive, we all know how fragile and tempermental the male ego can be at times.  

The again I've never really been accused of being the overly sensitive type.  ...better get the kids away from the computer


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> Mmmmm.... alright. They're GREAT on a bun. Aren't they?


Are you asking for yourself, out of curiousity, or are you looking for a general consensus from the guys as to how 'island girls' taste? 

Why on earth would you feel the need to put something as yummy tasting as an 'island girl' on a bun? Oh, but of course, you're a guy and we all how _squeamish_ you can be when it comes to eating something 'raw'.  

Perhaps a 'Pogo' would be more your speed, they have a nice doughy wrapping, sort of like a bun. Mind you they are kind of, well you know, _phallic_ aren't they? Why no, the other kids aren't giggling _at_ you eat your Pogo now.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*Oh, but of course, you're a guy and we all how squeamish you can be when it comes to eating something 'raw'.*

I'm a guy and I just love steak tartare, and... ahem... sushi... But I have the steppes in my blood, and if my skull cup overfloweth with kymys, I'll eat raw tarantulas too. But the hair has to go, first. 

We _are_ talking about food, right? };¬)

iG/<


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> We are talking about food, right? };¬)










Why but of course... Good lord, this is a family BBS... Food? It's all food dear boy, just depends on how hungry you are.  

Where's the Chianti...?


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*It's all food dear boy, just depends on how hungry you are. *

Yeah, I suppose this would explain lutefisk. 

Vikings will eat anything, after ravaging and pillaging it with lye first, of course.

eeeekG/<


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Isn't the 'favorite restaurant' thread over a few??

Lutefisk?? 

Anything that requires lye first is probably better off left just where she's sitting... OH!...














Was that nescasary? Well maybe..


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WTF Gretchen??

Give Freud the rest of the day off


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm so tempted to take this one more inappropriate but deliciously amusing step further. But I shall desist.

Then again... I shall attempt subtlety. Anyone for chowing down on tuna? The reference may seem obvious, crude or dull but in New Zealand _tuna_ is the name for eel. Quite a surprise for the uninformed. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> Give Freud the rest of the day off


I was thinking the same thing myself actually, but thanks for the virtual slap...  

Lutefisk.....geez.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

CC invites us to:

*Draw your own conclusions*

New Zealanders can't distinguish fish species?

Slap them a few times with a tuna and slap them a few times with an eel, and they shall know the diff, by Neptune's beard!


</font><blockquote>code:</font><hr /><pre style="font-size:x-small; font-family: monospace;"> w W w 
\ | / 
\.|./ 
| 
| 
o .:.:.:. | IT SMELLS LIKE FISH DOWN HERE
wwWWWww // 
((c ))"""(( //| 
o /\/\(( (( 6 6 )) // | 
(d d (( )))^((( // | 
o / / c((-(((')))-.// | 
/===/ `) (( )))(( ,_/ | 
/o o/ / c((( (()) | | 
` `^ / c ((( )) | | 
/c c((( ( | | 
/ c ((( . | | 
/ c c ((^^^^^^`\ | 
|c c c c((^^^ ^^^`\ | 
\ c c c(^^^^^^^^`\ | 
`\ c c c;`\^^^^^./ | 
`\c c c ;/^^^^^/ | 
`\ c c /^^^^/' | 
`;c |^^/' o 
.-. ,' c c//^\\ 
( @ `.`c -///^\\\ 
\ -` c__/|/ \|jgs 
`---' ' ' </pre>[/QUOTE]i[chthyo]G/<


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Actually the Maori word for _eel_ is _tuna_. The locals have adopted this usage of the word. Nevertheless, I like your suggestion because Kiwis often misuse and abuse the Maori language as well as the English language. But I suppose most nations are guilty of their own cultural and regional abuses of the Mother Tongue.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel that this thread has wondered so far of it's original course that it is unrecoverable at this point, and yet amazingly I feel no responsibility for that..  C'yah...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

> I'm thinking that you WILL be, once Pamela reads this last little exchange.
> 
> (I sense another "explosion" in the offing...)


My ears burning...AGAIN! Don't you guys know I have work to do!?

By the way MacNutt, if you think that sexual remarks would cause me to "explode", well you're quite far off and you don't know me very well  

although...if you meant "explode" in some other way...then yes...quite possibly. I _have_ been under a lot of stress lately....it could be a good tension reliever.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> ..it could be a good tension reliever.


Good for lots of things...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm guessing that our good Mayor and his appointed henchmen have managed to overlook this little transgression-of-proper-ehmac-decorum-that-calls-itself-a-thread so far. 









I have enjoyed reading all of the comments...and doubly enjoyed all of the thinly veiled meanings therein. Boy HOWDY.

There is much I could add...but having been banned (for "going over the line") from this forum a few months back, I choose not...at this particular moment...to toss even more fuel on a fire that is already burning very brightly indeed.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

CC hastily explains:

*Actually the Maori word for eel is tuna.*

OK, lemme see if I got this right.

eel = tuna
cabbage = king
donut = cop
cop = feel
grouper = salmon
bear = nightingale
spider = cocktail

I feel confident that I have mastered Maori. 

Ko korua hei rangatira mo te kaituna o te moana, mo te manu hoki o te rangi, mo nga mea ora katoa an o hoki e ngokingoki ana i runga i te whenua.

  

iG/<


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow, remind me to mention Island Girls in threads more often...

Gah. I gotta take a trip back to Victoria one of these days!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

It's amazing how fast this thread got trashed! Should we give it another chance?

After reading some of the exotic places some of you have mentioned, I realize what a boring life I have led.

Fairbury, Forrest, Bloomington, Illinois
Toronto
Chicago
Montreal
back to Toronto
Stouffville
Erin
Kitchener
Georgetown


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And we all know that you have visited Salt Spring Island, Lotus.  

(I know this because we spoke by phone when you were here).  

So...how about posting your mugshot on the adjacent thread? And adding Salt Spring to the list of places that you have lived...or _INTEND_ to live?  

Just a thought.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

How could I forget Salt Spring? If I ever moved again SS would be first on the list of places I would go.

I don't know about the mugshot bit, I am like you as I was always the one with the camera in hand. In high school I decided I wanted to be a photojournalist so I bought a Mercury II camera with l000th/sec focal plane shutter and began a short lived career, first with all the sporting events, then to truck accidents, weddings and family. This came to an end when the owner of the trucking company insisted I photograph his deceased son in his coffin. Gruesome.

Later I moved on to a video camera and as far as I know my last photo of myself was 30 years ago.


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

Can you tell I was in the Military!!

Born in Holland(South Gellen Limburg)
Hamiliton
Sudbury
Germany(Lahr)
Ottawa
Nova Scotia(Lr.Sackville)
Germany(Lahr)
Trenton
Ameliasburg


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I want to live somewhere else...Somewhere with a mild climate
all year round and a place that doesn't have smog alerts.

I really hate what Toronto has become...
A Dusty, Dirty, Weedy, Polluted, Tim Horton's coffee cups in
every gutter, A Rootin tootin shoot em up kinda town with ugly buildings. 

How much is the Super 7 tonight?

Dave


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Dave....

I mean this very seriously when I say the following:

*Go WEST, Young Man!!*  

Not necessarily Vancouver...but come out here and check out every community of size to find the one that fits you best.

Pretty much ALL of the best and brightest are fleeing from the mayhem and polloution in TO right now.

And many of them are finding a very happy home in BC!  

If you emigrate to the coastal areas of BC, then you will soon discover that we don't really ever have any snow in the winter, that there are NO blackflies in our woods, that mosquitos are a distant afterthought...and that our summers run from March until October.

Victoria gets LESS rainfall than Toronto, according to StatsCan.

And the Gulf Islands have the ONLY mediterranean climate in the whole of Canada.

Check it out if you are getting tired of the place you live in.

It's a whole different world. A much better one IMHO.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Since when is your opinion "humble" macnutt.

lol


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Never!  

Any more questions?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

So doesn't it ever cross your mind, or keep you up at night  that when the big one hits the west coast that it may carry a little higher than it's supposed to and that your front yard may get a little damp?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I heard it's getting so dry all the Islands are prepared to exercise eminent domain on ALL sources of fresh water.

Let's see out of a population of 12 million+ exactly 1,099 more people left Ontario for other provinces than came from other provinces. That's the first quarter of this year./.......*FOR ALLOF CANADA*
Some stampede -I guess a thousand people is a LOT for some.

There's always this small statistic as well


> *Ontario's population growth rate in this period was higher than all other provinces except Alberta (1.3 per cent).* Canada's population growth rate for the year was 0.9 per cent.


'Course facts don't really come into play much in Lotusland.


----------



## travdes (Aug 28, 2004)

I grew up in Simcoe, Ontario (south of Brantford). I moved out west after high school, and I now live in Mission, BC.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Quesnel, BC
Kamloops, BC
Vancouver
Kamloops
Calgary


ahhh, tis the gypsy life for me.... =]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Statistics...or what passes for them...can be made to show that almost any preferred end result is "real" if those results are manipulated in just the right way.. 

This is especially true for the smog heads in some of our eastern cities. It's the only way that they can justify their attachment to those blighted "centers of commerce", after all. 
















Another challenge to macdoc:

Do a quick poll of your active customer base. Ask some of the more high-end types that visit your shop if the've ever been out here to the Gulf Islands or Victoria (NOT Vancouver).

THEN Ask them if they're planning on pulling up stakes and MOVING out this way, at some point in their very near future. To get away from the smog and the crime and the crumbling infrastructure. Among other things.

The results might just surprise you, old buddy.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Talon...do you know a blonde girl named Monica Candy from Quesnel by any chance? She'd be in her mid 20's now. She lives in Victoria...I went to UVic with her and she grew up in Quesnel.

(Just thought I'd give it a shot...it's a small world







)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

TalonRacer is living in Calgary right now. He's currently being dazzled by some of the local ladies out there...as we speak. (check elsewhere on this forum if you doubt this simple fact) 

But I, on the other hand, would just LOVE to meet "Monica Candy from Quesnel"!   

Got a phone number? 

She sounds like my kinda girl!  

(Hey...it's just a wild shot in the dark. What can I say? I'm a guy. This stuff is just pure instinct for us. We can't help it.)


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah I know he's in Calgary. I can read macnutt.

He said he lived in Quesnel. No many people have or do. So I thought I'd ask.

As for Monica? I should have guessed you desperate men would freak out over her name.

Go take a cold one old man.
























p.s. what the F*** are we both doing up at this hour??

My clocks messed up because i"ve been pulling all nighters to get some work done. Now that it's done I can't sleep


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*posterboy, have you met macnutt? is he as blustery in real life?*

No, but I have talked to him on the phone once or twice and exchanged a few emails. It's pretty safe to say that I would not be the right person to ask what he's like "in real life."

*The author also writes about his memories of SSI back in the late 70s and early 80s and compares it to now*

SSI back in the day vs. SSI now: When i was ten I couldn't go into Ganges without bumping into someone I knew, or at the very least was acquainted with. When I was 18, to see someone downtown that I knew I had to call ahead to have them meet me.

That's when I left.

Anyway, Where I have lived:

Salt Spring Island, BC (18 Years)
Lennoxville, Quebec (1/4 Year)
Vancouver, BC (5 years)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, I knew Monica Candy! We went to school together, and I was in a couple of plays with her older sister, Lynette.

And boys, trust me, you'd LOVE to meet the Candy sisters.

*ahem*... they were both total sweet hearts though, very nice girls.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I KNEW IT! I just had this feeling...

She was a total sweetheart. Suited her name well.

You know she got into body building?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

whoa, no, I had no idea she got into that. She was always athletic, but I never would have seen that coming.

Mind you, it makes for a pleasant daydream to rest my hungover brain upon...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> And boys, trust me, you'd LOVE to meet the Candy sisters.


didn't my mom warn me about taking candy from strangers?


[ August 29, 2004, 07:16 PM: Message edited by: MACSPECTRUM ]


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

macnutt claims:



> Victoria gets LESS rainfall than Toronto, according to StatsCan.


Hello,

First off, why would Statistics Canada keep track meteorological data?

According to this information from Environment Canada Victoria receives an average of 841.4 mm of rainfall per year and 883.3 mm of precipitation, which includes snow. However, this page shows that Toronto receives 684.6 mm of rainfall and 792.7 mm of precipitation annually.

Both stations are at their respective airports, but other stations are available if you wish to explore further.

James

PS: Cranbrook, BC receives a lot less precipitation than either Toronto or Victoria.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

why let a few pesky facts get in the way of a good rant?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm figured a short word like *fact* wouldn't be too onerous for Macnutt to handle but he's much prouder of mastering *fiction* tho the next longer word *repetition* seems to still grieve him sorely.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Born and raised in Hornepayne(Small town in the middle of Northern Ontario about 3hrs or so north/west of Timmins.

Fort Erie

Toronto- Scarborough Guildwood Village


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Marrmoo, I basically spent 2003 telling many of the good citizens of Hornpayne to go to work. I did this until my job left Moncton for Concord Ontario. C'est la vie.









[ November 20, 2004, 12:14 AM: Message edited by: BigDL ]


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

If you live in Burnaby you never have to say your surrey


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

If you want dry try Penticton.


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

Oops that should be 



> PS: Cranbrook, BC receives a lot less precipitation than either Toronto or Victoria.


If you want dry try Penticton


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Max

My father and Uncle's also began working on the railroads. My father remains up north 85 miles from Hornepayne in Hearst, no longer working for the rairoads.
I visited Hornepayne in 2003 for the town's 75th anniversary.
If interested plenty of photos from the parties at www.hornepayne.com


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

I'll bite









Born in Toronto -> moved to Lima, Perú for a few years -> back to Canada for school (London, ON).

Still wishing I was home in Perú....


LCML


----------



## Beachlover (Oct 17, 2004)

Montreal.  

Great restaurants here!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Fredericton,NB

Please kill me.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Fredericton. hahahhahaha. Yes. Please kill US.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vive les Atlantic Provinces!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Merlin ON
London ON
Waterloo ON
Kitchener ON


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Marrmoo: many thanks for the Hornpayne link! As it happens, my mom and dad are in town today visiting relatives. We're having dinner at my uncles' place in Mississauga tonight and I'll be sure to tell my dad and his bro about the Hornpayne 75 thing. My dad's a few years older than the town itself - he turns 80 next month. 

Cheers!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Hornepayne! Well I'll be danged. My Dad was born in what was then known as Port Arthur, but spent the bulk of his childhood and teens in Hornpayne. I come from a long line of railroad people, both sides of the family. My dad's first job was handling the tongs in the ice gangs... keeping perishable goods from going bad in their frieght cars with big old blocks of ice.

I was born in Toronto and raised here and in Ottawa. Apart from stints in Mississauga, NYC, Guelph and Capreol, I've more or less remained a Toronto lad. I hate the place. I love the place... yep, it's one of those situations. Did a lot of growing up here and met life-long friends in this city. Every neighbourhood I go through is populated by the ghost faces and figures of my checkered past.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

MS, what's wrong with Fredericton, great place!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Ottawa
Toronto
Guelph
Toronto
Ottawa
Toronto
Calgary
Toronto
Calgary
Toronto (Bolton, 20 mins north of Pearson)

Oh, to live in my Home Town of Ottawa again. Big Smokes good though.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lafleche, SK
Swift Current, SK
Atikokan, ON
Swift Current, SK
Grande Prairie, AB
Wallaceburg, ON
Kenora, ON
Grande Prairie, AB
Fort McMurray, AB
St. Albert, AB

Cheers


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I need to think back too far.

Zwiebrucken, West Germany
Lancaster Park, Namao, AB
Fort Saskatchewan, AB
Vancouver, BC
Coquitlam, BC
North Vancouver, BC
Nanaimo, BC


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

New York City (Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens)
Kingston, NY
Accord, NY
Brockport, NY
Waycross, Georgia
Athens, Georgia
St.John's, NL


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr. G,

I had the pleasure of spending 6 days in Athens, GA under the not so pleasant circumstances of September 11th.

I was at Georgia Tech (Atlanta as You Know) on a course for Financial Logistics when the Attacks happened. I had planned on having dinner at some point with my cousin who had migrated to Athens for work. As it turned out, a blessing that I had family so close.
Beautiful Town and Campus, so green and the people are typically southern, laid back and wonderful hosts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, I spent three years in Athens, GA getting my doctorate at the Univ. of Georgia. It was an area that was spared from the destruction of General Sherman and his "march to the sea" from Atlanta. It was directly in his path, and he would have sacked the town were it not for a "double[barreled cannon", which is now mounted on the court house lawn. It was to shoot two cannon balls, each connected by a chain, and cut down the Union soldiers. Sherman did not want to chance this slaughter, since Athens was a college town of no military significance, so he went around Athens. This is why there are some many anit-bellum homes still standing in Athens. Sadly, I haven't been back since I left in June of 1977.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I did not know that. My cousin is a businessman and a Canadian so I didn't get the Historical tour so to speak. More like his companies sweet at Bulldog Stadium and a lot of his Golf Club. I love to golf, but that Bermuda Grass is brutal.

I did venture out on my own one afternoon, but given the 9/11 circumstances, almost everything from a tourist standpoint was closed or cancelled.

Had a beautiful walk through the campus, lovely architecture, beautiful walkways and huge trees. The one thing about the south that I always notice immediately is the depth of green hues in the trees and shrubs.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Uxbridge ON
Claremont ON
Lisburn, UK
Belfast, UK
Nottingham, UK
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Cape Town, South Africa (10 years, fantastic place)
Santiago, Chile,
Richmond Hill, ON: home at last


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Carex said


> MS, what's wrong with Fredericton, great place!!


Youre right, it is a great place, to visit. It is quite boring here. Small movie theatre that seems to keep the bad movies for months and never even considers the good ones or if they do they stay for a week.
Very conservative and close minded thinking also. Most people who see someone with a nose ring(and there are lots of nose rings) call them freaks. They don't like anything pout of the ordinary here that's for sure!!!

but its a beautiful city and our rent is cheap so thats why we stay


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm sure you are the subject of great conversation at many a cafe table!! I just like the small town feel of almost every place in NB. It's almost like stepping back in time. I also like the fishing!


----------



## kermit (Oct 9, 2004)

Leeds (U.K.)
Cambridge (U.K.)
Bristol (U.K.)
Quebec (P.Q.)
Neuville (P.Q.)

After 30 years living around the Quebec City area, we Just moved into a new home here in Neuville. 
The St. Lawrence river; the maple lined avenues with centuries old houses; sweet corn unlike anything you ever tasted before; a beautiful place!


----------

